# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  منح للدراسات العليا مقدمة من هيئة الفولبرايت 2015 - 2016

## لارين

منح مقدمة من هيئة الفولبرايت

فتح باب التقديم لبرنامج منح فولبرايت للدراسات العليا ((Egyptian Student Programللعام الأكاديمى 2015 – 2016 م والذى يهدف إلى تقديم فرص للدراسة / إجراء أبحاث بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لطلبة الماجستير والدكتوراه المصريين وذلك فى جميع التخصصات ماعدا الطب وطب الأسنان والطب البيطرى .
هذاويوفر البرنامج المنح التالية :
1 – منح للحصول على درجة الماجستير .
2 – منح إجراء أبحاث وجمع مادة علمية للطلبة المسجلين للحصول على درجة الماجستير أو الدكتوراه بإحدى الجامعات المصرية .
 - 3منح الفنون لإجراء أبحاث وحضور فصول متخصصة (Master Classes )فى مجالاتهم الفنية.

المنحة تغطى نفقات الإقامة والتأمين الصحى والسفر إلى ومن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالإضافة إلى المشاركة فى النفقات الدراسية لمنح درجة الماجستير ومنح الفنون.

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع رااااااااااائع

----------


## مستر فرفوش

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## رنيم حمدي

موضوع رااااااااااائع

----------

